# What were your make up looks as a teenager?



## littlepickle (Mar 19, 2010)

I know I had some shockers!! At age 14 I regularly wore an insanely bright pink with blue reflects covergirl lipstick along with matching nail polish. Around the same time I had that terrible eyeliner phase I think most of us have at some point 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




At 15 I was wearing silver eyeshadow and winged eyeliner every day and tinted red cheap and nasty lip gloss. I also received my first blush compact that year!
At 16-17 I wore winged liquid liner, heavy mascara and khol every single day, with foundation and gloss. 
From age 18 - 20 I've been wearing pretty much everything I can get my hands on


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 19, 2010)

i used to wear brown shadow on my inner lid and green on the oputer lid. no blending so it was terrible looking. i also used to use my brother black face paint as black eyeshadow and liner. again not blended so looked terrible! oh and talcum powder as a face powder and concealer all over my face like a foundation! this was from teh age of 14-17. then at 17 i started wearing just neaurals all the time. dark brown on the lid and flesh colour above


----------



## littlepickle (Mar 19, 2010)

Ohhh yes I forgot the terrible unblended shadows 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I had a phase of iridescent white shadow by itself. Of course it was a very crappy brand, dollar store kind of thing, and I just kept caking it on to try and get it to show up! And I had a reeeaally bad silver eyeliner ring all around my eyes stage. I still don't like wearing silver eyeliner now! Put myself off


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 19, 2010)

Haha, these stories are funny! Oddly, as a teenager I didn't wear make up. People who know me now, don't believe it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I started wearing it in college and that too just kohl, mascara, lipstick or gloss. Thankfully, you can't mess those things


----------



## OneDollarBuddha (Mar 19, 2010)

In middle school I had a real interest in frosted blue eyeshadow and concealer-nude lips. Somewhere in high school I suppose I went through a 'goth' phase? I would wear super-raccoon black eyeliner and red-ish blush as eyeshadow.. because I couldn't find red eyeshadow? I don't remember my logic behind it. It was _lovely_.


----------



## Turpentine (Mar 19, 2010)

In my younger teen years I was into the whole "punk/rock scene", so my daily make-up would consist of jet black eyeshadow over the entire lid, no blending at all, and tons of black eyeliner


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 19, 2010)

oh and how could i possibly forget the super dark brown lipstick?! so sexy!


----------



## tangledrose (Mar 19, 2010)

Oh god, my teenagers years were spent in the eighties. Nuff said. Mind you, I could blend those obligatory 4 eyeshadow colours like no one's business! I had a really cheap palette with heaps of colours and it was my mission every day to use really out there colour combinations.


Then came my goth stage. Nothing but black on the eyes and a classic red lipstick, pale foundation, no blush.

Now that I'm heading 40 (eeeepppp) I'm still likely to try some colour, me and liquid eyeliner are best buds, and I've bought my first blush. Ever!


----------



## InspiredBlue (Mar 19, 2010)

I didn't wear anything too horrible in my teens. Mostly I just looked slightly yellow, since I could never find a foundation to match me and had to settle for the lightest available shade, which was always slightly too dark and too yellow for me.


----------



## CellyCell (Mar 19, 2010)

Throughout High School I was very plain. Pencil liner and some mascara, bad colored chapstick lol and crap concealer.

In JR High I was more experimental I guess. Did the brown lip liner with white lipstick for a long while. A few years too long lol. Gross. Thank god I have no photo evidence AT ALL!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Mar 19, 2010)

I wore gothic style makeup. I had smudged black eyeliner all over my eyes and dark brown (almost black lipstick) on my lips. I wore no blush :/ I'm glad I grew outta that!


----------



## Junkie (Mar 19, 2010)

I was in love with frosty eyeshadows - mostly light blue and silver so I'd wear those all over the lid with heavy black pencil lined on my lower lash and waterlines. Unblended and up to the crease only. I'd use mascara too - black - upper only. And my lips were mostly chapstick or flavoured balms. My foundation was always wrong - in the NW range (I'm NC naturally) so my face always looked overly made up. 

And I didn't own a single make up brush until I was 22! I used those disposable sponge applicators forever! lol 

I also did the red blush as eyeshadow - and any lipstick I bought was always matte and super dark berry colours! I didn't use blush til I was 21/22.

I also once used baby powder mixed with foundation for a more "full coverage" look one day. It snowed. When I got to school - it had all washed off into white and brown blobs all over my face that looked like I covered myself in putty! It was disgusting. I had to wash my face and go make-up-less at school that day!


----------



## MizzMelroseMood (Mar 19, 2010)

I loved dark liplliner and light lips~like plum liner + baby pink lipstick and brown liner + pale nude lipstick lol. I loved those Maybelline cool effect cream shadows back then, they were super frosty and I'd wear white or baby blue from my lid to brows lol. I also loved matte brown blush and I had this super frosty pink lipgloss and a black liquid liner I'd always wear. I wore a _ton_ of mascara and my lashes were way too much for my age/daytime. I also loved loose sparkles and would wear them packed on allover my lids lol. 

Now I love neutral, nude, bronzey makeup.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol


----------



## purrtykitty (Mar 19, 2010)

When my parents first let me wear makeup, it was all about the frosted aqua liner, frosted pink lipstick, and of course that CG powder compact.  I wore that for an entire summer, and then smartly abandoned the look.  I didn't wear any makeup until I got a job at 16 because I was too lazy to put on makeup before school, and even then, I only wore makeup to work.  I'd just use a quick swipe of shadow (usually lilac or taupe), a little pink gloss, pinky blush, and mascara.  That wasn't too terrible, but I still had no idea about blending.


----------



## Lily_Lyla (Mar 19, 2010)

When I was about 12-13, I used to put on this white frosted liquid eyeshadow all over my lid and then on the outer half I would put a dark pink over it. A completely straight line where the colours met.

I found it online! I would use Maybelline Liquid Stay Eyeshadow in Forever Frost 10
The pink was from a Revlon pink eyeshadow quad from something like a CCO in Cheshire Oaks.


----------



## Modmom (Mar 19, 2010)

I was a teenager in the 80's and I'm horrified to admit that my everyday makeup staple was...

WHITE LIPSTICK!!!

LMAO!!  Not even a sheer lippie, oh no it was thick and creamy  LOL


----------



## abbyquack (Mar 19, 2010)

Haha this is a good thread!! I wore turquoise eyeliner and silver lipgloss for a while in middle school. Hs was more about pink and purple eyeshadow and ivory liner. I used a thick ivory liner pencil from sephora. It was at the time though when sephora was really scarce so I had to wait to go to NYC if I needed a new one. Nowadays sephora is everywhere it seems! My makeup wasn't horrible, at least for my age. But I am glad I have improved a
bit!


----------



## xbuttonsx (Mar 19, 2010)

I went through a bright blue mascara and loose glitter on the lids faze... I guess it could have been worse.


----------



## tara_hearts (Mar 19, 2010)

omg.. i swear i had 3 tubes of wet and wild lipstick. One was white. One was baby blue (who's idea was that?) and one was glitter. I think I was like 13. I found a picture of me wearing the blue one and it looked like I had hypothermia. Wtf was wrong with me.


----------



## obscuria (Mar 19, 2010)

For the most part, the only thing I wore in high school was press powder. And when I started to get into makeup I went eyeliner crazy. 

Middle school I was suckered into the glitter lipgloss craze. Haha.


----------



## littlepickle (Mar 19, 2010)

Heehee awesome stories everyone


----------



## nursee81 (Mar 19, 2010)

oh god don't i wish I could forget those day for the most part.
I use to wear cover girl powder, or revlon cream to powder foundation (both in the wrong color lol), Espresso lip liner from Revlon with chapstick on top (omg) and thick eye liner.


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 19, 2010)

oh and could i also include the truely dreadful hair mascara?! it was bright pink or blue and you applied it to your hair with a mascara spooly!


----------



## littlepickle (Mar 19, 2010)

^ Oh man, I remember those! Pretty bad


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Mar 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_oh and could i also include the truely dreadful hair mascara?! it was bright pink or blue and you applied it to your hair with a mascara spooly!_

 
hahaha I remember those


----------



## ilexica (Mar 19, 2010)

I was a goth, and no good at application techniques.

'Nuff said.


----------



## EaboniElii (Mar 19, 2010)

My big thing was not blending my foundation but thankfully my mother is the type of person who would not let her daughter walk out of the house with a solid line ending at the bottom of her jaw. I was never really into wearing makeup until bout 3 years ago and I was lucky enough to search youtube before attempting to do anything! lol ah such a lack of adventure in me.


----------



## hello_kitty (Mar 19, 2010)

Horribly applied black eyeliner... 

In junior high I would wear brown, black, or silver lipstick.

Yeah, I dunno what the hell I was thinking.  LOL!!

I honestly didn't really get into using makeup "correctly" until I was about 22 or 23... I'm 26 now.  That's when I started using eyeshadows and foundation and blush, etc.


----------



## snowflakelashes (Mar 20, 2010)

Mmm,  Neutral Hilight, and a light brown neutral taupy shadow on the lid, brown liner (waterline) and dark brown mascara, with a raisin coloured lip and body shop foundation (all in one face base ) and blush (can't remember the color).  I was lucky, in that I saved up all through grade 9 working part time and before I went away to school I got my dad to take me to the body shop and they put together a pretty nice look for me, natural looking, yet polished.  Quite "fancy" for my life experience.  I did that because my mom wasn't into makeup at all and I wanted to make a good impression at my new school so I did that, got a haircut etc. We did have  strict dress code too so it was just allinone facebase, chapstick curled lashes during the day "no makeup" excluding concealer and foundation for uniform.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Mar 20, 2010)

i used to wear bright blue eyeshadow which i didnt blend at all, no mascara and this ridiculous glow in the dark wet n wild lipstick. not to mention my chalky face powder.  haha im glad times have changed


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Mar 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nursee81* 

 
_oh god don't i wish I could forget those day for the most part.
I use to wear cover girl powder, or revlon cream to powder foundation (both in the wrong color lol), Espresso lip liner from Revlon with chapstick on top (omg) and thick eye liner._

 
haha I wore the revlon stuff in wrong colour too in my late teens. I wore a shade that i think was made for someone with Hale Berry's complexion, lol! I wanted to look darker and more exotic I guess. I just looked weird instead :/

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ilexica* 

 
_I was a goth, and no good at application techniques.

'Nuff said._

 
hahah, you and me both! I still have my dark lipstick from back in the day. I kept it as memories of those days lol! My early teens were my worst makeup phase haha


----------



## Boasorte (Mar 20, 2010)

I only started getting into makeup in my late teens, very recently ( I was 18) so no horror looks, just ignorance about blending.
 Oh I totally did the concealer as foundation thing though -_-


----------



## noahlowryfan (Mar 20, 2010)

I didn't wear makeup as a teen so I was all natural.


----------



## hello_kitty (Mar 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xsnowwhite* 

 
_i used to wear bright blue eyeshadow which i didnt blend at all, no mascara and this ridiculous glow in the dark wet n wild lipstick. not to mention my chalky face powder.  haha im glad times have changed_

 
Whoa... why does glow in the dark lipstick seem a bit unsafe?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Leave it to wet n wild to have a product like that!


----------



## miss rochelle (Mar 20, 2010)

i am seriously cringing thinking about the way i used to wear my makeup! lol. in 8th grade i had horribly thin eyebrows (i thought it actually looked good) and i wore a raspberry colored lip gloss from bath and body works. 

my freshman year of high school i owned two lipsticks - one was blood red and the other was black. i had one eyeshadow and it was silver, because i thought a silver, "smokey" eye looked good with my lipsticks. then there was black liquid eyeliner... oh boy. i was unfortunately gothy.

when i was 16, i bought my first MAC items: atlas, a mossy green eyeshadow, glare, a soft yellow-gold eyeshadow, and spanish fly, a dark brown with green iridescence lipstick. it looked a little better, but these days you would not catch me wearing a lip color that dark!


----------



## Care (Mar 20, 2010)

2 words, RACOON EYES!!!  Heavy liner and usually revlon's cream shadows applied with my fingers


----------



## Meisje (Mar 20, 2010)

I actually did pretty well, I think. I used to emulate magazines. I don't think I wore blush enough and sometimes I wore foundation that was either too light or just photographed poorly (I don't remember ever looking unnaturally ghostly but in some pics, I'm Casper). I think it might be the latter, since I'm really pale and wear the lightest shade of everything.

At first I wore only peaches, browns, a natural blush, and lip gloss, with brown mascara. My Mom wasn't keen on me wearing makeup at 13. I did occasionally snag a blue mascara, but fortunately, that actually looks okay with my coloring.

I used to pore over fashion magazines and had a couple that had some "looks" in them, and saved them to refer to. One was a bright lipstick/neutral eye look (I used Revlon's Blackberry, which I still buy to this day) with black liner on top. Another was a Bardot look, and I used to do a Bumpit looking thing with my hair (15 years pre-Bumpit, so it was teasing). My day look was pretty low-key, with Body Shop Strawberry lip gloss, some foundation, powder, and mascara.

My hair was often pretty horrifying, though.

Edit: Once I dyed my hair green with Kool Aid, and wore black eye makeup and black lipstick. I still like the way that looked. I was from a small town, though, where everyone looked the same, so I think there are probably still people having nightmares about me.


----------



## toxicglitter (Mar 20, 2010)

i started to wear makeup in 8th grade. before that it was just lipsmackers and gloss.it seems like every year it was something different so i cant sum it up in one look, sorry if im getting too much into it
8thgrade/age 14: 
covergirl champagne e/s(i think thats what its called, it was a very popular color, almost every girl had it), black mascara, and any pink or clear lipgloss i had
15-17:
any type of concealer, some type of drugstore foundation (dont remember), black eyeliner (top lid, waterline), black mascara, soft pink lipgloss, probably the same covergirl eyeshadow, or something else, (i was getting more into it)
17-18:
pretty much EVERYday:  maybelline dream matte mousse foundation, concealer, black mascara, black eyeliner, and an eyeshadow from Almay that they d/c, it was actually pretty, almost like the color of clay, (the dark gray-ish, purpley toned color), and sometimes i would throw in some bright colors, but just as a liner, alone. when i started cosmo school i got into it more.

didnt start actually wearing blush until a couple years ago. lol, didnt really know exactly how it would help me (b/c i have naturally pinkish-reddish areas anyways,  i thought "why would i cover them up, then reverse what i just did with blush?)
until i actually did it the right way i was like "WOA! i look healthy now!"


----------



## toxicglitter (Mar 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hello_kitty* 

 
_Whoa... why does glow in the dark lipstick seem a bit unsafe? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Leave it to wet n wild to have a product like that!_

 
yea, wetnwild is nuts. they still make that color lipstick and release it around halloween.
i used to have a lipstick that wetnwild made that was nuts too, it was a bright sky blue color in the tube (scary looking), but it was "MOOD CHANGING"......(ya, ok) and when you put it on it turned bright fushia pink! i think it was the summer before i started 7th grade. i was going to a summer day camp and a couple of the girls i was friends with had it and wore it all the time, nothing else. so you know, i HAD to have it too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



but now that i think of how scary it was back then, i probably would wear it now, it was almost like snow orchid, without the pretty sheen though.


but yea, glow in the dark lipstick?.  maybe for an e-head at a rave.....lol. (if they exsist anymore)


----------



## hello_my_apple (Mar 21, 2010)

most of my looks consisted of just bronze and brown and no highlight and a really cheap and bad mascara not to mention not caring about my eyebrows lol. i was always stuck in the bubble of WOC cannot wear color and i believed that for sooo long i think up until i was about 21 years old i wore a pink eyeshadow and i realized it looked awesome! so now i'm not ashamed or scared of color! i invite it lol.


----------



## Vlcatko (Mar 21, 2010)

Ummm... Nothing? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 No, wait - if you count lipgloss/lipbalm as a makeup look then that would be it. But most of the days not even that. I was just buying them, not using them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




However I used to have an awful bushy unibrow for a really looong time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Then in my late teens (18-19) I made the effert once in a blue moon (proms, dancing balls...) and attempted a look with gold/brown eyeshadow trio from Bourjois (do you know their e/s trios? The ones in the crescent shaped pan?) - I do not think I did that bad, I had the right colors, I had the right placement but with the wrong tools and no base it made almost no difference 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think I really started wearing makeup when I was well out of my 25th year and by then YouTube full of helpful videos and my love for natural/neutral looks helped me


----------



## crashingg (Mar 21, 2010)

still a teenager, and i wear just about anything haha. makeup on a lazy day is cat eyeliner though

in middle school i just wore a lot of eyeliner.

a couple years ago freshman year hs (now senior), i used to just put some brown cream shadow and black liner on my waterline and lashline. it creased and smudged within like 2 hours. lmao. i also wore rimmel's liquid foundation and had no concealer so I'd just put shitloads in places that needed more coverage xD


----------



## Boasorte (Mar 22, 2010)

whats with everyone and black lpstick?!?!?!" Did y'all really wear that outside????? LMAO


----------



## bellaboomboom (Mar 22, 2010)

This thread is so funny.  I was a teenager in the 80's.  I remember how I used to LOVE my Dial-A-Lash mascara.  I just thought that was the coolest thing.  I also used tons of Bonnie Bell lip smackers (the solid ones).  And I  liked the clear,wet, roll-on Bonnie Bell glosses.  I loved having my lips look really wet and shiny!


----------



## BitBitBabiGirl (Mar 23, 2010)

When i was about 14 i went through a "scene" faze and i did really thick black eyeliner with black eyeshadow on top. I actually got tons of compliments on it. >.<

I never did anything (too) crazy, i've read fashion magazines since i was 12, and my mom taught me alot, i kinda wish she let me discover on my own, lol.

Now i'm 17 and my makeup is waaay better, thankfully.


----------



## westindiesangel (Mar 23, 2010)

I used to wear way too much thick foundation (Revlon Colourstay) all over my face applied with my fingers! I finally figured out it was way too apparent and stopped.

Also, can't forget the raccoon eyeliner everyday to school. Really thick, on the top and bottom lash lines along with mascara. Really, what was I thinking? Heavy eyeliner like that I only wear when I'm going out to the club or something, lol. I must have looked crazy walking the halls like that...

Luckily I cured most of my embarrassing habits by the time I hit 16/17. I don't think I did anything too funky though!


----------



## Strawberrymold (Mar 23, 2010)

one word. Painful.


----------



## Flaminbird (Mar 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tangledrose* 

 
_Oh god, my teenagers years were spent in the eighties. Nuff said. Mind you, I could blend those obligatory 4 eyeshadow colours like no one's business! I had a really cheap palette with heaps of colours and it was my mission every day to use really out there colour combinations.


Then came my goth stage. Nothing but black on the eyes and a classic red lipstick, pale foundation, no blush.

Now that I'm heading 40 (eeeepppp) I'm still likely to try some colour, me and liquid eyeliner are best buds, and I've bought my first blush. Ever! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm 1 yr older then you so I was a teen in the 80's too. Do you remember the Aziza jumbo eyeshadow pencils and the look they had with the 3 colors in the corner up to the brow? I remember the add had a pale turquoise, cotton candy pink and I think a pale butter yellow color. It was like stripes on the corner area and you had as far as I remember one color on the lid. I did that look alot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh yeah and the mood lipstick that was green or blue that changed almost ALWAYS to a hot pink no matter what. I think I bought mine at Spencers


----------



## purrtykitty (Mar 24, 2010)

^^I bought my Mood Lipstick at a bowling alley, lol.

Revlon Streetwear, anyone?  I loved the jumbo dual-sided pencils and the nail polish.


----------



## January (Mar 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *toxicglitter* 

 
_i started to wear makeup in 8th grade. before that it was just lipsmackers and gloss.it seems like every year it was something different so i cant sum it up in one look, sorry if im getting too much into it
8thgrade/age 14: 
covergirl champagne e/s(i think thats what its called, it was a very popular color, almost every girl had it), black mascara, and any pink or clear lipgloss i had
15-17:
any type of concealer, some type of drugstore foundation (dont remember), black eyeliner (top lid, waterline), black mascara, soft pink lipgloss, probably the same covergirl eyeshadow, or something else, (i was getting more into it)_

 
Haha this is almost exactly what I was going to write! It's almost scary... Definitely remember that Champagne e/s from CG 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can't remember how many I went through.

I remember having a silver lipgloss that I just adored. My mom was a make up artist around the time I was born so I had a little bit of direction. Although, I used to hate when she would suggest that I put some shadow in my crease, I just thought that seemed crazy.

Now - I don't think a day goes by where I don't have my crease defined. Haha.


----------



## sinergy (Mar 24, 2010)

was the revlon street wear the different colored stuff like purples and blues and greens? my sister and i had a bunch of that! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




so yea teen in the 90s did the whole matte lighter powdered face heavy eyeliner and mascara and dark lips. i wore that for a very long time used to use just neutrals and bronzey colors on my eyes but always wore a ton of eyeliner and mascara. never was a blush user until i was older..i used those classic dark colored lipsticks everyone had..one from wet n wild i think it was like a 508? im not sure but everyone i knew owned it! and blackberry from revlon, spice from l'oreal, just dark lip liner and dark lips haha. for awhile i was into a more nude lip then i used i think it was natures blush lipstick from l'oreal. such a pretty nude but still kind of dark...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




o man those were the days. of course my makeup had to come along with the permed hair with my bangs hair sprayed to look like a half moon straight up from my forehead..sheesh..


----------



## Simply Elegant (Mar 24, 2010)

Mine wasn't too bad. Light pink on the lid with a dark purple in the crease and a cream colour for a highlight with light pink glowy cheeks and light pink gloss.


----------



## Flaminbird (Mar 24, 2010)

Yes I remember the Revlon Street Wear. My other favorite was I think when I was a bit younger before any makeup and that was Kissing Potion in Cola flavor. Dummy me thought "all the boys will want to kiss me if I get that" so I had my mom take me to Thrift Drug to get it. I also had to have "Gee your hair smells Terrific" shampoo thinking again....all the boys at school would do just want the boys did in the commercial. Much to my dismay again....not one single boy said anything the next day at school! I was pretty gullible huh! LOL! So funny when I think back about it now.


----------



## Shanti (Mar 27, 2010)

I kinda wish mine were as entertaining as yours', but my teens weren't that long ago. Mind you I started wearing really purple and pink lip stuff since I was 11. =_=

Middle school: Terrible. Grade 7 was all about the princessy pink and purple shadows with glittery, frosty, pink lipgloss, everything Bonnebell or Caboodles. My eyes looked totally bruised all the time, lol. Grade 8 was a bit better: all I really wore was shimmery light purple for everything. Still kept the sparkly lipgloss though, and I remember really loving the brand Naturistics (Miss Kiss gloss pens! gloss quads!)

Freshman/sophomore year: pure ick. I started experimenting again with bright colours. I wore my mom's Lancome shadows all the time, especially the dark purple and blue. I also loved those N.Y.C. Eye Dusts in gold and pink paired with heavy ass eyeliner on my lower lashes. I thought it looked sexy, LOL. But it was sooo... bad.
Junior year: not as bad as before, if I wore makeup I usually stuck to bronze/neutral/warm tones. But once in a while I'd whip out the FCUK turquoise mascara, it looked so ugly, Idk WTF I was thinking with that stuff.
Senior year: I became a LOT better with application since I also started buying lots of MAC and using actual brushes. I still have old pics of looks I wore. I wore everything from neutral tones to bright blues, and I started wearing blush and false lashes on occasion. 
I actually think my shadow application was better THEN than it is now. =P My makeup has become sooo boring since getting out of my teens.


----------



## Susanne (Mar 27, 2010)

I loved blue e/s on the lid. Just blue e/s, no blending at all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 With black mascara.

And I have worn lots of foundation, but no blush.


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 27, 2010)

oh another thing i liked to wear was a silver loose shadow from avon... it was like 20 years old and belonged to my mum! most likely riddled with bacteria!


----------



## Miss QQ (Mar 27, 2010)

I didn't wear much makeup as a teenager. My school was strict and my mum does not wear makeup. Fortunately, I learned quickly by 17 and started with sheer lip glosses, then pink blushes, pink lipsticks, mascara and concealer for my dark eye circles.


----------



## anita22 (Mar 28, 2010)

I had pretty bad acne as a teenager, god I used to pile on the concealer, powder, etc. Luckily since then I've realised a) the wonder of prescription acne medication and b) that less is more.


----------



## BEA2LS (Mar 29, 2010)

i went through different phases. in middle school it was just powder, gloss, mascara.
freshman year of hs - fully done up, smokey eyes, concealor type lips. but  i was actually wasn't bad at makeup, i wish i still had the motivation to get up early and do that haha. mostly grey/black eye shadows
sophmore year - eye-liner, lipstick (pinks)
junior year - more of the smokey eyes
senior year - i was into browns and than later on glittery eyes
in college i experiemented with different brands and colors but when i was around 21 i had a thing for sparkly eyes and lip gloss (urban decay, juicy tubes, any and all lip gloss)

now im pretty low key - washes of eyeshadow, gel liner, blush, lipstick, the usual


----------



## MrsAriGold (Mar 30, 2010)

I started wearing makeup at 13 and I was mainly wearing just thick eyeliner and mascara with lipsmackers.
At about 15 I really got into roll on frosted blue/white eyeshadow (unblended of course, just rolled on until there was a thick layer of colour), and foundation that was always too dark for me.

The main thing I remember though, was always wearing glitter. Either as an eyeshadow or on my cheekbones as a highlighter. I must have looked like a disco ball!


----------



## vintageroses (Apr 2, 2010)

I'm a late bloomer! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I didn't wear makeup as a teenager at all! Except for the ball & dance performances! I did dab on some lipgloss though, but that was rare!HAHA BUT i'm so in love with makeup now! I still don't use it daily but i am starting to really enjoy it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Blushes are my absolute favorite!


----------



## greengoesmoo (Apr 6, 2010)

My biggest mistake was definately the black lipstick and "T.W." and "S.S." on the cheeks a friend and I sported, took pics of and posted online. 

We thought we were so fucking metal. haha. (I you can figure the initials you'll be able to find the pics. )

Now I think about it, that entire week was nothing but a embarrasing stain on my life.. :s

Ahh clumpy, tangly, does not show up hair mascara! <3


----------



## kittykit (Apr 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Revlon Streetwear, anyone?_

 
Yes, I remember Streetwear. I wore their lipsticks! I don't think they're still available (?) but I found it here. I also loved the nail polish.

I used to buy lipsticks with colours that did not even match my skin tone and I never blended my eyeshadows. I even have those pictures now and am too ashamed to show them to anyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It was *that* bad!


----------



## Cydonian (Apr 7, 2010)

Oh dear god... it started with weird nail polish colors, then I bought anything and everything with glitter in it (I nearly fainted recently when I saw a tube of "all over body glitter" from bonne bell... you know the ones, scented and everything). I think around 16, someone taught me about eyeliner and mascara... thus began my descent (and I say descent for a reason) into heavy crayon like eyeliner and spider leg eyelashes if I remembered to apply it.

I also didn't use primer so I had raccoon eyes 99& of the time.

http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y68...g?t=1270664449

Enjoy. NOT 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## blackeneddove (Apr 7, 2010)

Well, seeing as I still AM a teenager (19) I could say my makeup as a teen is what I wear now but that'd be a lie because I've greatly improved my makeup skills in the past year and a half.
Age 14-15 was foundation, super thick eyeliner and mascara, that's all.
Age 15-16 was either one or two non blended shadows, cat eyeliner, mascara, and foundation.
16 was when I got more into makeup and learned basic shadow blending.
17 I was beginning to get better and started wearing blush and lipstick as well.
18-19 I greatly improved my skills and feel pretty decent at makeup now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I guess I got an early start on makeup..


----------



## bubbleheart (Apr 7, 2010)

It was pretty bad at times - blue eyeshadows in junior high, full foundation but no blush in grade 9/10, overly plucked brows, mismatched cakey foundation/concealer, unflattering brownish pink lipsticks (just wore the lancome/clinique gwps).  I never really had a set 'look' everything revolved around covering acne and/or scars and trying to look pretty - its a long road but luckily I learned and got there - I think nearly everyone makes some pretty awful makeup mistakes along the way, and better to do them when you're young and the people around you dont know any better either!


----------



## ambicion6 (Apr 8, 2010)

I've been wearing makeup since I was like 12. (I'm 28 now)  My mom was one of those that wouldnt let me out of the house on the weekend for Sunday Church or family parties without having a full face - blush, foundation, color on the lips, mascara at a minimum.  So I've been practicing a long time lol.  
something I've always done, and still do, and can be considered a makeup no-no by some is matching my eye makeup to what I'm wearing 

I was a big wearer of Revlon Colorstay and for a long time (14-18) I used to go through white e/s like it was nobody's business because i would wear it all over my lower eyelid and then have the color in the crease.  and then black winged eyeliner.  never was one for black on the waterline (even now).  I was more into bright lipstick as a teen, than I am now.  I'm more into neutrals and lipgloss now.  but the white e/s boy...lol i'm no longer afraid of color on my eyelid 
one thing that did suffer were my eyebrows. painfully thin all through h.s. crazy thin actually. i would pluck so much i killed the root. they're tattooed now as a result.


----------



## ashley8119 (Apr 8, 2010)

Oh dear. Here goes:

I didn't wear makeup until 7th grade. My mom bought me this little palette from Claires and it came with a sheer shiny blue lipstick that I insisted on wearing. Every day to school. With nothing else, no foundation, no mascara, nothing. Just sheer blue lipstick. Yikes.

8th grade: No foundation, no mascara, tinted berry lip balm. I guess it could be worse?

9th grade: Frosty champagne Wet N' Wild eyeshadow, again no mascara (why didn't I wear mascara?!), frosty beige lipstick, no concealer or foundation or blush

10th grade: This is when I started really getting into wearing makeup, even though I still didn't really know what I was doing. I hated my fair skin so I would wear wayyy too dark foundation to look tan, tons of bronzer and blush, too much mascara (I went from no mascara to too much in about a year!), medium-dark lipliner, clear gloss

11th grade: See 10th grade.

12th grade: See 10th grade.

After high school (18+): Since 12th grade, I learned to embrace my fair skin and now I love it. I often go for the black winged liner, light blush and red lip look. I like it and it suits my (dyed) hair.


----------



## BEA2LS (Apr 8, 2010)

i also had a thing for white eyeliner and white eyeshadow lol.  i still like white eyeshadow though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



idk i do not think my make up choices were embarrassing, i caught onto make-up pretty good for whatever reason.. nobody taught me how to apply or anything i just read every magazine, make-up book, etc.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Apr 11, 2010)

Im glad to see I am not the only one who wore white eyeshadow and liner...

or obsessed with Glitter...... or shimmery lipsticks....


----------



## CynthiRaa (Apr 11, 2010)

You guys have such fun stories 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm still in my teens and thanks to youtube- I am pretty good putting on makeup.
But I remember when I was like 10 or somthing I stole my mums face powder and *attempted* to wear it- for no reason other than i could ;D 
My mum has like a skin tone like 3 times darker than mine...And I am fairly sure i had just taken the puffy thing in there and randomly blotched it on my face ;D - I must of looked rediculous!
Then when I was like 13 i tried wearing eyeliner..I think i must of applied it all under my eyes and then one of those shimmery roll-on eyeshaddow things all over my eyes and cheeks (It was like pink) ... - major fail xD
Good Times xD
x


----------



## chocolategoddes (Apr 12, 2010)

Well, this is nothing exciting and I'm still a teenager but I've realized I don't wear as many shimmers and frosts. I've become much more of a mattes girl.


----------



## MizzMelroseMood (Apr 12, 2010)

I can't believe how popular frosty white and babyblue shadow/liner/lipstick was with teenage girls, who the heck started that? lol


----------



## Curly1908 (Apr 12, 2010)

Oh, Lord.  Black lipliner with silver lipstick.  Retro pink lipstick.  DARK DARK DARK brown lipstick.  Wrong foundation shade.  I could go on...


----------



## purrtykitty (Apr 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MizzMelroseMood* 

 
_I can't believe how popular frosty white and babyblue shadow/liner/lipstick was with teenage girls, who the heck started that? lol_

 
I'm going to blame Madonna.


----------



## larababyx (Apr 13, 2010)

orange face and too much blush is not a good look !  - looked like a clown !!


----------



## meika79 (Apr 19, 2010)

I was so simple.  I would just wear clear gloss and call it a day.


----------



## greengoesmoo (Apr 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Curly1908* 

 
_Oh, Lord. Black lipliner with silver lipstick. Retro pink lipstick. DARK DARK DARK brown lipstick. Wrong foundation shade. I could go on..._

 

... And what's so wrong about black lipliner with silver lipstick...?
Sod you all!


----------



## fallenang3l211 (Apr 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shanti* 

 
_I actually think my shadow application was better THEN than it is now. =P My makeup has become sooo boring since getting out of my teens._

 
I feel that way, too!  sometimes i look at my smokey eye from when i was 18 and i feel like it looked sooo much better then!  i can't remember how i did it :[


*giggles* i think this is my favorite thread!  i had a couple of conversations about this with mac ma's recently!  

i entered my teen years during the puka shell necklace and hawaiian shirt craze. oh my.  i had over tweezed eyebrows from 13-17.  ugly frosty blue or white eyeshadow!  i was obsessed with those maybelline cream shadow pencils!  i had super thick black eyeliner, too.  my first mac eye shadow was tilt!  i swiped my finger over the shadow then put it all over..heavier on my lid and dragged it up towards my eyebrow for some kind of ugly gradient.  dark lipliner with a sheer bronzy or mocha colored lipstick..gag.  oh dear god and foundation with no blush!

luckily i had my makeup done by a ma at mac for the first time shortly before turning 17...but then i had an obsession with bronzer. i used a TON of it.  i'd say by 18 i had a good makeup routine!  i experimented with a lot of mac's foundations but stuck to the same shadows.

and thin eyebrows were gone by the time i was 19.  growing them back was not fun.


----------



## BEA2LS (Apr 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fallenang3l211* 

 
_I feel that way, too! sometimes i look at my smokey eye from when i was 18 and i feel like it looked sooo much better then! i can't remember how i did it :[

_

 
i agree 100%.. like my make up is so plain anymore, i go all out when i go out but i used to be dolled up everyday no matter what. what's crazy is now i have such better quality make up and tools and i swear that i still used to be better at smokey eyes back than!


----------



## fallenang3l211 (Apr 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BEA2LS* 

 
_i agree 100%.. like my make up is so plain anymore, i go all out when i go out but i used to be dolled up everyday no matter what. what's crazy is now i have such better quality make up and tools and i swear that i still used to be better at smokey eyes back than!_

 
ahhh seriously!!!  i was using mac shadows but for application i think i used my fingers more than i used brushes!  my only eye brushes at the time were the 242 and 266! my techniques have improved so much since then but i sure do wish i could get that smokey eye back. i should try smudging eyeshadow on with my fingers again


----------



## hawaii02 (Apr 22, 2010)

I didn't have too much makeup at 18. It's more my hobby now than it was then. I do remember brown blush and a color similar to Made to Order that seemed to be my thing. I don't know why, but I never wore eyeliner until graduating.


----------



## BEA2LS (Apr 22, 2010)

yea.. i did have a few mac eyeshadows.. and urban decay, a modest collection but still probably mostly drug store items.
now that you mention it, i probably did use my fingers most of the times.. i even used to use thats horrible little applicators drug store make up comes with lol but i always blended it in okay.


----------



## Sojourner (Apr 22, 2010)

...


----------

